# HARDWARE ID MISSING



## ahmedbasha (Aug 11, 2012)

Hai, Im using SAMSUNG GT-S8500 WAVE....When im upgrade my phone via Samsung Kies it is intrupted before it finish due to i plug out the data cable...After that when i connect my phone with Pc...
Its shows Windows cannot identify because it does not have a valid hardware identification number.
For assistance, contact the hardware manufacturer. ....

Pls Help !!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does the phone still function?

You could try resetting the phone back to factory settings.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try posting in Their Forum for better results rather then this Generic Forum


----------



## ahmedbasha (Aug 11, 2012)

Ya my phone is working..After that i upgraded my phone fron another pc...when i connect with another pc it working without any problem..
but i connect in the same pc i show HARDWARE ID MISSING>>>


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Try posting in  Their Forum for better results


----------

